# Netstumbler for I-pad ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Is there a Netstumbler for I-pad or similiar type of freeware program for I-pad ?

If so where could I download it ?


THanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

By "Netstumber" what do you mean?

Like a WiFi finder?


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> By "Netstumber" what do you mean?
> 
> Like a WiFi finder?


Yes


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There are two different options:

If you have a jailbroken IDevice then you can use a app called: eWiFi
- I use this app and love it! Works fine.

Apple has removed all WiFi apps from the store due to they take away from the WiFi Finder in the settings menu.

Apple removes Wi-Fi finders from App Store | Apple - CNET News

If you would like a WiFi app then download eWiFi in the cydia store.


----------

